# كيف يمكنك تصميم نظام كهربائي متكامل يعمل بوحدات الخلايا الفوتوفلطية؟



## عمر بن رحال (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*كيف يمكنك تصميم نظام كهربائي متكامل
يعمل بوحدات الخلايا الفوتوفلطية






أ.د. يحيى زكريا بهنس
أستاذ الإلكترونيات -قسم الإلكترونيات و الاتصالات الكهربية
كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة 



( المصدر: مجلة المهندسين )*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*أخي الحبيب ، أخيتي الفاضلة ...
حملوا الملف الموجود بالمرفقات ، وجزاكم الله خيراً .*​


----------



## صادق حميد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

نورت قسم الطاقة أخ عمرو بن رحال

شكرا على المساهمة الطيبة

وأنتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله

ذكرت اسم الدكتور يحي بهنس فهل تستطيع أن تعطينا بريده الاكتروني أو رقم اتصال به

بارك الله فيك


----------



## madridieng (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور كتير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الف خير ولتكن في ميزان حسناتك .

وبارك الله بك .

البغدادي


----------



## ممدوح فاروق (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يااخى على هذة المعلومات القيمة مع دوام التوفيق


----------



## سليم محمد الشيباني (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عمرو


----------



## صاحب النقب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بلا رقيب (14 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي عمرو:75::75:*​


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 يونيو 2009)

وجزاكم ربي بمثله .

.


----------



## احمد مضر (6 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للأخ عمر


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 يونيو 2009)

احمد مضر قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للأخ عمر



*شكر الله لك أخي أحمد .*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

مررت بالموضوع قبل ثلاثة اعوام وهذه رجعتي الثانية .

تسلم اخي الفاضل على الموضوع المتجدد دائما .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## فولتضوئية (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
ومشكور على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## solarpower (8 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكور على هذه المعلومات ونحن في سورية قمنا بتفيذ هذا النظام في10 مراكز للشرطة في مناطق بعيدة عن الشبكة العامة ولله الحمد هذه السنة السادسة على المشروع وهو يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## إبن جبير (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي عمر بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 يناير 2012)

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه .



محبكم : عمر


----------



## م.أحمد الراوي (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

